# Anyone hit the surf this morning?



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Water clarity looked good on the cams. Gonna give it go tomorrow


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Me and my uncle will be at surfside between access 4 and 6.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Nice. I'll be on the east end


----------



## Debo 00 (Aug 12, 2012)

Fished at access 6 until about 930 this morning. Caught 7 undersized trout. Lost 1 keeper. All on top waters. 

Water was great. Calm and clear. Fair amount of other guys out there too. Guy next to me using shrimp caught nothing but small trout, lady fish and gaff tops. 

Hope the clarity hangs in there and all those trout I caught grow about 4-5 inches by tomorrow.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Looks like a southeast wind tonight shifting to a northern. Should hold


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm going to try it in the am. I hope swellinfo isn't lying to bad.


----------

